# SF Bay Area tire shops that will install my new wheels?



## JMZ (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, all ...

My new wheels arrived yesterday evening. I, rather excitedly, took them to my local tire shop and asked to install them. After explaining the procedure and installation time (about 2 hours) to me, I agreed. However, when they asked what type of car and I responded with "Model 3 Performance", the representative said that they don't install new rims on Teslas, nor could he give me an indication of anyone in the area who would :-(

What tire shops in the SF bay area would install them? They're aftermarket non-Tesla rims, though they were designed for the Model 3 and include the additional spacers needed for the P3D.

Regards,

John


----------



## PBModel3 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi John, 

Try reaching out to California Wheels. They did my alignment after I lowered my 3 and their specialty is wheel/tire installs. Good luck!

-Peter


----------



## Parrothedd (Sep 25, 2018)

Why not let your Tesla SC do it? See my post here:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...rket-18"-tsportsline-wheels.8910/#post-155294

JT


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Where in the Bay Area are you? Too far from http://www.brrperformance.com/


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Big Discount Tire in Fremont swapped 19" wheels for my 18" factory wheels. I provided 4 jack adapters.


----------

